# FS: Tree-like aquarium wood



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally picked and chosen from Asia and came back with me on the plane. I have three to sell. If they are left over, then will bring to VAHS auction in November.

Perfect for planting moss on them to make a tree to compliment your aquarium aquascape.









9"L x 5"W x 6"H
$70









10"L x 6.5"W x 8"H
$100









10"L x 6.25"W x 8"H 
$100

These wood are not cheap but they are rare. I have kept some very nice one for myself. Fish stores in Hong Kong and Taiwan sell for much more and only a few shops have them in limited quantity.

Can pick up in surrey or burnaby - canada way or in between burnaby - surrey I could deliver on work days after work.

Contact me if interested. 778-8588992 Ash.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Sorry, just interested, how did you bring that through plane? I thought there was an examination to get past first so I didn't bother last time


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

HashAsh said:


> Sorry, just interested, how did you bring that through plane? I thought there was an examination to get past first so I didn't bother last time


I just checked into checked luggage and they let me pass.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

These are bonsai trees, you can buy them at Island Pets in Richmond.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Virual said:


> These are bonsai trees, you can buy them at Island Pets in Richmond.


Really? ! I didn't know they have it here. How much are they selling for?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Really? ! I didn't know they have it here. How much are they selling for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


About the same price normally, but I believe I saw them on sale in the 50-60 range


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Unknown said:


> About the same price normally, but I believe I saw them on sale in the 50-60 range


Hmmm okay. I'll drop a bit of the prices then. Though 50-60 I won't even be able to get my cost back!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Prices updated!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The small ones at Island Pets regular price are $90. I know because I bought one. I believe the next size is $129? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> The small ones at Island Pets regular price are $90. I know because I bought one. I believe the next size is $129?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh okay thanks!  Then my price is good then.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Island pets had a sale where its regularly 90$, on sale price 60$. Had many to choose from but probably less now.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Wish I had the money for this. I want to build a hobbit burrow and put this off to the side with some willow moss or something and have the entire floor carpeted with dwarf hairgrass. D:


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------

